# first mountain bike under 600$- ideas about Gravity 27five g2



## AmirMTB (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi
I am new to mountain biking and want to get an entry level mountain bike and my budget is around 500$ with 600$ at most.
in BD some bikes seem to have good config but I couldn't find any reviews on some of them specially on Gravity 27five G2. What do you guys think about this bike?
Save up to 60% off new 650b and 27.5 Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29 SS Single Speed new 650b and 27.5 Mountain Bikes

My other options in this price range are Motobecane 527ht, Motobecane fantom trail, Gravity 29point2, Fuji nevada 3 ltd and Giant talon 3.

Save Up to 60% Off 27.5 / 650B Mountain Bikes Up to 60% Off - MTB - Motobecane 527HT

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29er Mountain Bikes with Disc brakes, Tubeless Compatible Rims

Save up to 60% off Mountain Bikes - MTB - 2018 Fuji Nevada 3.0 LTD Euro Spec 27.5/29er Disc Brake Mountain Bikes

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point2 29er Mountain Bikes with Hydraulic Disc Brakes

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/talon-3

I appreciate some of more experienced people's ideas on what to get to start this awesome sport.
Thanks


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

I've purchased several bikes from bikes direct. As the father of five kids and and a wife who stayed home we always explored ways to save a few bucks. Here are my thoughts:

1) you better know how to check assembly and lubrication. A bike shop
Will back up the state of what they sell. Bikesdirect will ship you parts but you need to know how to put it together. I had a freehub without enough grease. It took a bit of time to fail, then bikesdirect sent me the part but had to put it on. 
2) you can only guess if you will actually like the bike. Different bikes ride differently.
3) your don't get the advice and demo that a bike shop can provide.
4) the difference between a good deal at a bike shop and bikesdirect bike is real but nowhere near as big as the bikesdirect cheesy website suggests.
5) Don't go full suspension at that price. Go hardtail 

The entry level bikes are pretty similar. You need to ride some trails and you'll figure out what is important


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Unless you're very short 27.5 wheels that aren't Plus give up rollover performance without much if any benefit. Those bikes have poor quality forks designed for bikepaths and smooth trails. The forks lack rebound damping and have plastic not metal bushings inside. You're better off with this Walmart bike for $250 with a 90 day free return warranty, no questions.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/29-Men-s-Schwinn-Taff-Mountain-Bike-Matte-Black/384732863
You can buy the 1 year warranty giving you a year to use and return if you wish. No questions asked.









Same lousy fork.

But a good bike just costs more unfortunately.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Unless you're very short 27.5 wheels that aren't Plus give up rollover performance without much if any benefit. Those bikes have poor quality forks designed for bikepaths and smooth trails. The forks lack rebound damping and have plastic not metal bushings inside. You're better off with this Walmart bike for $250 with a 90 day free return warranty, no questions.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/29-Men-s-Schwinn-Taff-Mountain-Bike-Matte-Black/384732863
> You can buy the 1 year warranty giving you a year to use and return if you wish. No questions asked.
> 
> ...


Height has NOTHING to do with wheel size. Why do people keep posting that nonsense. Wheel/tire size is based on a persons preferences and needs. Sorry man but the world is a lot bigger than the dot on a map that is the area you live in. Just like its WAY bigger than the spec on the map that is the area I live.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I also started on a BD bike 520Ht (same as 527ht but 26" wheels)

For starting out its a good deal, but pay attention to what iliketexmex gave you, all true.

If I had to do it again? I would do BD but would look at their rigid bikes, and skip the crapy fork.

27.5plus for $499 I think.

I was SingleSpeed curious, and just bougth their Gravity 29er SS, I did make some changes but is a great little bike for a cheap entry into SS.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If the guy had your experience it would be a reasoned choice he'd be making no questions asked. Until he rides both for himself I'm recommending 29.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, yeah don't confuse wheel size, with frame size!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I dont ever recommend a wheel size unless they have specific goals. Then I share what the popular consensus is for that discipline. Especially saying someone has to be really short to ride less than a 29. That literally has nothing to do with anything except a little kid then a 29er may be difficult. 

Beyond that, its ride what they like/can afford, who cares. Wheel size matters not, frame geo matters so much more. 

My only suggestion is get the most for the money. Its cheaper overall. But even a suntour XCR/M fork will do the job for basic entry hardpack trails that have little to no technical or alt lines.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

where do you live? what kind of trails will you mostly ride..i.e. singletrack that is flowy; rocky or rooty; sand based soil; clay based soil; gravel roads? Tons of elevation, or more flat? Possibility to ride in the snow? On beaches?

it is best to think about where you will be riding first...then HOW you will be riding, or which style you eventually are aiming towards... Since you are starting out, I am assuming you are NOT going to be bombing downhill, or doing 30' drops, so you need something basic, strong, and easy to wrench on as you learn which direction you want to go. 

as has been mentioned, wheel size really has nothing to do with how to fit yourself on a bike...and you should go to a shop and have a human actually fit you on a frame

as a beginner, you will NOT need a carbon, full suspension, upper end component super bike...but you also don't want a piece of junk. You want something that you will be able to ride, more than repair, and possibly something that you can upgrade as your skills build up

if you can, go to a Trek, Specialized, or other name brand bike store to do a fit, and possibly test out their offerings in your price range. If nothing else, these are companies who have been around for a while and you are at least going to get a solid bike that was assembled by someone who knows what they are doing. Also possibly check out other bike-specific local bike shops...

I got my step-son a Fuji Nevada about 5 years ago from Performance Bike here in town, and it has been a solid bike for him. He rides basic midwest type single track with me, and also uses it to get round the hood. 

Also maybe check out REI?

I would just avoid doing the internet purchase thing before you actually make contact with a bike or two... and also before getting fitted.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Because of the Giant debacle a lot of 27.5 hardtails were built and throw at consumers. Very few were bought in many areas.
Giant has given up their 27.5 for everything stance because no one wanted it. Only guys with no riding experience were sucked in at the low end or for XC and shorter travel trail bikes. 
This guy is new and may never have been on the trails in his area.. . because he doesn't have a bike. 
He may know nothing about local trail conditions. . . . because he doesn't have a bike.
Having that info would be helpful and is important.
This is why a Walmart 29 with Shimano shifting and derailleurs is ok. 
You can ride your trails and find out the importance of a good fork and brakes.
You can return the bike for no cost. Or not. 
You can go to a shop and look at more expensive but more capable bikes. . . .because you''ll know a lot more.

When you get to that point you should look at 27.5+ bikes. With Boost 148 rear spacing. Not the fat bike versions from BD.


----------



## AmirMTB (Apr 8, 2018)

I live in North Carolina and there is not much elevation change in the trails. I am aware that with 500$ I won't get a great bike but I think it's enough spending for starting mountain biking and seeing if that's something I like to do a lot or not.
I might try to find a better second hand bike that has been reduced to this price range or just get the Giant Talon 3. The only trails that I have been into have in the US national white water center in Charlotte and their rental bikes were Giant Talon 3 so I think it's an acceptable choice for these kind of trails. I was curious to see if I can get better components by getting a bike from BD with the same price but looks like you guys don't recommend it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

eb1888 said:


> ...
> This is why a Walmart 29 with Shimano shifting and derailleurs is ok.
> You can ride your trails and find out the importance of a good fork and brakes.
> You can return the bike for no cost. Or not.
> ...


If someone does go with a Walmart bike, I'd highly recommend they get it inspected by a LBS before riding. Assembly is notoriously bad.


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't know how anyone could give a serious recommendation for any bike with the information given. For starters, we do know that the OP is new to riding a bike and lives in North Carolina. Apart from that, we have not much else to go on.

Sure you can say that a spring front shock will not survive as well in a punishing environment compared against a reasonable quality air shock. But does that have any relevance for what this poster is asking for? NOPE. For starters it's already been stated that they are new to riding, so the likelihood of them going gonzo down a black diamond trail a full speed is a fallacy. We also don't know the size, weight or even age of the OP. I bought my daughter a TREK bike that came with a set of Suntour XTC shocks 3 years ago and the bike is still running absolutely fine. I took her once to a black diamond trail and she did slowly meander her way down it. At spots, she got off the bike and walked. But she did put up with me trying to push her to ride. So even saying what sorts of trails you will ride is redundant unless you also ask how you will ride them.

There was a video on some thread here in the past day or so that had two experienced MTB riders take a $130 Walmart bike down a more difficult singletrack. One of the riders managed to pretty much total the bike while the second rider took it a bit more slow and his bike survived. I think that says far more in any new rider won't be riding even close to the level as those two so to say that this bike or that one is garbage and won't survive is simply misleading.

AmirMTB, the bikes you listed are likely all fine for the riding you will be doing for the next bit. You have said that you took a Giant Talon 3.



> the Giant Talon 3. The only trails that I have been into have in the US national white water center in Charlotte and their rental bikes were Giant Talon 3 so I think it's an acceptable choice for these kind of trails.


Did you take one of the Talon 3's out for a ride? that is likely far more important, as it will give you an idea as to how it handles and how you like the ride it gives. if you have ridden that bike and find it good, then that is a bike that I would say is good for you and one that you can buy and ride likely for many years with total happiness. Don't go trying to find the nirvana bike at a discount price as you will likely never find it and miss out on the opportunity to get out there and just ride.


----------



## AmirMTB (Apr 8, 2018)

roadkill401 said:


> I don't know how anyone could give a serious recommendation for any bike with the information given. For starters, we do know that the OP is new to riding a bike and lives in North Carolina. Apart from that, we have not much else to go on.
> 
> Sure you can say that a spring front shock will not survive as well in a punishing environment compared against a reasonable quality air shock. But does that have any relevance for what this poster is asking for? NOPE. For starters it's already been stated that they are new to riding, so the likelihood of them going gonzo down a black diamond trail a full speed is a fallacy. We also don't know the size, weight or even age of the OP. I bought my daughter a TREK bike that came with a set of Suntour XTC shocks 3 years ago and the bike is still running absolutely fine. I took her once to a black diamond trail and she did slowly meander her way down it. At spots, she got off the bike and walked. But she did put up with me trying to push her to ride. So even saying what sorts of trails you will ride is redundant unless you also ask how you will ride them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your recommendation. I am 6' 2" and 190 lb. The Giant Talon 3 that I tried was good I think. I have looked into used bikes and have found a 2015 Trek X-caliber 9 for the same price range. That has been ridden 11 miles, 2-3 days a week for 15 months on the roads in Florida (fitness ride) and has barely been on a trail. The rear derailleur has been broken and replaced recently. What's your thoughts on this bike compared to the Giant Talon 3?
https://archive.trekbikes.com/us/en/2015/Trek/x_caliber_9#/us/en/2015/Trek/x_caliber_9/details

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/talon-3

Thank you


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The XCal has a better air fork probably a Recon. and better geo. Look at the tooth profile for wear on the front chainrings and the rear cassette. A worn tooth will begin to look curved on one side. You can replace a worn ring and cassette. Usually both and a new chain at the same time. You probably need a 21" size.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Buying used is a great way to go if you know what you are looking for. If you know how to spot poor assembly, excessive chain wear, where to look for cracks in the frame, bearing seal and bearing conditions, you can get a lot of bike for comparatively little money. BUT if you buy something with problems like a clapped out drive train or hub, the money you saved will be lost. 

if you are handy around a bike, look for the deal. If not find a trustworthy bike shop and buy what's in your budget. Most shops will try to set you on the right course. I started out on a low end, $500 Bike that most serious riders wouldn't want to ride. But it got me into the sport, helped me learn what I like and don't like and whipped me back into shape (well, better shape. It's a work in progress). I've upgraded the bike and my skills, but that's all part of the fun.

Read less forums, get started. I am only here because my trail is closed due to freeze-thaw cycles. It's awesome. I love it. The fact you are here indicates you will probably love it too


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

The Trek on paper is a bit better bike. But as you pointed out, it has already been in some form of an accident. A rear derailleur doesn't usually just break, so likely it has hit something large if it was replaced. is is still a Shimano XT shadow, or was it replaced by something different? Could it be that the person selling has swapped out a part from another bike? (I don't know).

eb1888 pointed out worn parts. You need to remember that parts will wear out and no matter what bike you buy, you will be replacing worn out parts over the life of the bike. The difference in cost between a 10speed cassette for the Trek and an 8speed cassette for the Giant isn't a big deal, likewise, the cost of a new chain for either won't be big. You can expect to change those parts every 2-3 years at a cost of about $50 for parts. It is really easy to do it yourself and worth the time to watch a youtube video or two to learn how.

The Giant gains the fact that it comes with a warranty. A used bike doesn't and if you run into problems, it up to you to know what is wrong and get it fixed. For that reason alone, I would suggest getting the Giant as it's your first bike and sometimes piece of mind is worth it. 

The suspension fork for you isn't going to make a bit of difference in the type of riding you will be likely doing for the next several years. You have to really answer what are you buying this bike for? Are you planning on getting into XC or some form of racing? Are you wanting to travel all over the country and try out all the best trails that are out there? or are you getting a bike to ride on the trails around in your area? have some fun, get a bit of exercise and see where it goes. You don't need to buy far more bike than you need just because someone else says you should. 

I have friends who are riding a Costco $90 bike from 2000 and has just as much fun on the creek and rivine trails around his house. I have ridden with him on my $3000 FS bike and can't say that anything was holding him back on the trails, and I had a great time. Now I do travel a bit further to ride some singletrack trails that he would have a difficult time to ride with his bike, but that is my thing, not his. 

I too am 6'2" but tip the scales at 265lbs. I am trying to shed a bit of weight and get myself down to the 210-220lbs mark. I have been riding MTB since 1992with a Norco ?? hard tail, upgraded it with a RockShox Mag10 in 95. Then replaced the whole bike in 99 for a Maxam full suspension bike. Got a Trek Liquid 20 in 2003 after getting hit by a car that wrote off the Maxam, and now just retired the Trek for a Giant Anthem 2 this January. The Trek Liquid I rode for 14 years. If you Hope this helps you out.


----------



## AmirMTB (Apr 8, 2018)

*Used Trek Caliber X9*

I am leaning towards getting the trek caliber x 9 as I think it's a better deal with a sightly better bike and if I can replace the parts that needs to be replaced for under 100$ it still keeps me in the desired range. The thing is that I wouldn't be able to see the bike before buying it since it's in Florida and will be shipped to me. I have some pictures of the bike and have to decide base on that. The seller has replaced it with the same Shimano XT and told me that he broke it on a stick last time out on a trail (not sure what it means) and seems like that he has not used the bikes on the trails much based on what he said. Can you help me decide if this is a good bike to buy based on these pics?
Thank you


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

that Trek will probably work! IT will allow you to grow into it a bit...meaning that as your skills grow, your bike won't become a limiting factor performance wise...probably moreso than the Giant. This bike will definitely take you through "the learning times" and make it fun to be out there

Since you will be replacing worn parts anyways, don't let that stop you if it is a fear. The frame should really be the only thing that will "last a lifetime". 

When you tried the Giant at the riding place, did they fit you? Do you know what size you need? Be careful to be aware o that while looking at this bike...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks to be in good shape. What size is it?


----------



## AmirMTB (Apr 8, 2018)

When I tried the Giant Talon, I tried Large frame 29" wheel and X Large frame 27.5" wheel and both were kinda working for me since I am 6'2" and this height was the between both of the sizes. The Trek is 19.5" frame size and 29" wheel size. The size chart in the Trek website for this bike says that 19.5" frame is good for 5'10" to 6'2" so I guess the size should work.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a range because a 6'2" guy can have long legs and a shorter torso and fit a 19.5 frame. Or shorter legs and a long torso and need a larger frame even though he's the same height.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

for a 29er this fits your budget and maybe suits your fancy, too:

http://www.jensonusa.com/GT-Karakoram-Comp-29-Bike-2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

